# مقارنه بين أستخدام برنامج primavera 6 وبرنامج microsoft project 2007 سؤال للمتخصصين



## محمود حازم عياد (1 يوليو 2008)

أعزائى وزملائى 
تواجهنى مشكله هذه الأيام فى أن الشركه التى أعمل بها والتى ما زالت فى دور التأسيس وهى شركة إدارة مشروعات تريد التعامل مع برنامج microsoft project 2007 بدلا" من primavera 6 ومازال النقاش حول ذلك دائرا" فى الشركه لشراء النسخه الأصليه لآى برنامج يتم الأستقرار عليه وبما أننى لم أستخدم برنامج microsoft project 2007 من قبل فليس عندى الحجه والقدره على المقارنه العلميه مع الوضع فى الأعتبار أن مشاريع الشركه ضخمه جدا" منهم مشروع مساحته 2000 فدان وميزانيته تتعدى 2.5 مليار دولار 
أرجو من الزملاء الأفاضل ممن يستخدمون كلا البرنامجين بكفائه عاليه إبداء الرأى فى ذلك


----------



## صابر دياب (1 يوليو 2008)

الاستاذ الكبير المهندس / محمود حازم عياد

ما يحدث عندك في الشركة هو موقف متكرر لما يحدث في كافة الشركات وكنت من ضمن المدافعين عن بريمافيرا 6 والنتيحة النهائية هي إستخدام بريمافيرا لكن عموماً سألخص ما حدث:

بداية قطعت كلاً من بريمافيرا وميكروسوفت شوطاً كبيراً في تطوير أداتهما لإدارة المشروعات وكلاهما دخل وبنفس الكيفية في إدارة الـ(Enterprise management) بديلاً عن الـ(Project Management) وهي الإدارة المتكاملة لإدارة مشروعات الشركة بدلاً من إدارة المشروع الواحد وكذلك الإعتماد على وجود (Multiusers) أي مستخدمين متعددين للبرنامج كل واحد منهم له مميزات (Prevliages) للدخول على المشاريع مما إستلزم وجود (Server Computer) لتنزيل عليه النسخة الخادمة للبرنامج تحوي على قاعدة بيانات المشاريع والموارد والقواميس وغيرها وتنزيل نسخة (Cleint) على جهاز كل مستخدم حتى يستطيع منها الدخول على قاعدة البيانات الموجودة على السيرفر.

ما سبق يتضح وبلا شك أن إستخدام أي منهما هو إضافة للشركة المنفذة ولكن ......أنا أفضل بريمافيرا للأسباب التالية:

1- اول وأهم وأخطر وأجمل ما في البريمافيرا وليس موجوداً في البروجكت هو الـ(Activity Codes) وهي ما تتيح لنا عمل (Sorting & Filtering & Reporting & Groubing) بأسهل ما يكون وعادة المخطط المحترف في المشاريع الكبرى يقوم بصنع عدة (Activity Codes) بل العشرات منها بحيث يمكنه من ترتيب المشروع كما يريد أو فلترته أو إعداد أي تقارير يريدها وهذا ليس موجود في بروجكت إلى على مستوى واحد فقط لا يمكن تغييره وبصراحة ميزة لا يمكن التخلي عنها.

2- وكذلك كميزة فرعية من الميزة السابقة هي ميزة الـ(Rollup) فمثلاً لو لديك عامود (Budget Cost, Budgeted labor unit, duration, dates, counts,...etc) يمكنك البريمافيرا من تجميع كل هذا عند كل مستوى من الـ(Sorting) فمثلاً لو مشروع إسكان والبرنامج مرتب حسب مجموعة العمارات ثم العمارة ثم الدور ثم قسم التنفيذ (أعمال هيكل , أعمال تشطيب إبتدائي, أعمال تشطيب ) ستجد مثلاً أن تكاليف أنشطة قسم التنفيذ مجمعة كلها أمام كل بند ومجمعة أمام كل عمارة ومجمعة أمام كل مجموعة عمارات بل ومجمعة أمام كل مشروع من مشروع الشركة ويمكنك تغيير التقسيم والترتيب (Group and Sorting) كما في البند السابق وبالتالي وبمنتهى المرونة والسهولة يمكنك الحصول على البيانات مجمعة (RolledUp) وعلى كافة المستويات بينما في بروجكت لا يمكن عمل هذا إلا مرة واحدة فقط لا يمكن تغييرها.

3- الـ(WBS) في بريمافيرا أصبح رائع وفي منتهى السهولة والفعالية

4- تحتوي البريمافيرا على مميزات رائعة مثل مقارنة المشاريع ببعضها (Caim Digger) والـ(Top down Budgeting) وغيرها

5- البريمافيرا في رأيي لأنها أصبحت (Database) يمكنها إحتواء مشاريع تحتوي على مئات الألوف من الأنشطة بكفاءة وفعالية وسهولة دون حدوث أخطاء وأعتقد أن بروجكت غير مؤهل لهذا

6- الـ(Interface) في (P6) أصبح أفضل عما ذي قبل وبالتالي قلت الميزة النسبية لبروجكت في هذا المجال وإن تفوق بريمافيرا بإستحقاق في إخراج البرنامج الزمني بأشكال وألوان أفضل بكثير من بروجكت

7- هناك عشرات التفاصيل الدقيقة التي تبرز تفوق بريمافيرا على بروجكت ولكن سيطول شرحها 

رأيي أن بريمافيرا أفضل بروجكت مع الإعتراف الكامل ببروجكت ومميزاته


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 يوليو 2008)

أخى المهندس القدير 
صابر دياب
أشكرك جدا" جدا" على سرعة الأستجابه جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وفى أنتظار مشاركات وأراء أخرى من باقى الزملاء لترجيح أحد أي من البرامج يمكن أن يستخدم لعل هناك أراء جديده


----------



## virtualknight (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الكبيرة


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا أخي الكريم الفرق واضح وانا كمان ارجح دائما كفة primavera


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 يوليو 2008)

عزيزى المهندس الجنزورى 
السلام عليكم 
بصفتك من خبراء إدارة المشروعات والبريمافيرا وهذا واضح من مساهماتك أرجو أن تضيف نقاط للمقارنه لأنها ستفيدنى كثيرا" فى ترجيح كفة البريمافيرا وأنا طبعت مشاركة الأخ دياب ووضعتها فى ملف لتقديمها مع غيرها لأدارة الشركه وبما فيها أسم المهندس صاحب التعليق لأنى أعطيتهم فكره فى الشركه فى أننى سأشتشير زملائى فى الملتقى والشركه تريد منى أن أشترك فى كورس لدى مايكروسوفت على حساب الشركه للألمام بما يحويه


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (1 يوليو 2008)

أخي وزميلي المهندس محمود حازم،أنا من مستخدمي بروجكت من بعد بريمافيرا،أولا لا أقلل مطلقا من قوة بريمافيرا،ولكن سهولة التعامل مع بروجكت،كملف اكسل مثلا حيث نسخ الملف بسهولة و عمل نسخة باسم اخر بسهولة وإدخال البيانات للأنشطة والموارد بسهولة،وإخراج التقارير والطباعة،بصراحة لم أجد شيئ يلزمني بحدود عملي إلا كان موجود في بروجكت،قد يكون في البريمافيرا هناك أشياء متقدمة جدا ولكني لم أحتاجها بعد؟؟؟توكل على الله وخد كورس بروجكت وستشعر بالفرق في سهولة التعامل مع بروجكت،للعلم أنا تعلمت بروجكت لوحدي عن طريق كتاب بسيط</p>وللعلم كلما حاولت التقدم في بريمافيرا ،أعود وأرجع لبروجكت لسهولته


----------



## صابر دياب (2 يوليو 2008)

أنضم لرأي الأخ عبد الرحمن في أخذ كورس لبروجكت لأنه سيفيد

وأحب أن أضيف شئ أخر ألا وهو أسماء الشركات التي تتعامل مع بريمافيرا والتي تعاملت معها في طريقي:

1- شركة بكتل وعندها (Standards) للتعامل مع بريمافيرا بما في ذلك الأكواد وغيرها وهي من أكبر شركات التشييد في كافة المجالات في العالم مثل الطاقة والبترول والكباري وغيرها

2- شركة بجسكو مثل بكتل تماماً عندها (Standards) للتعامل مع بريمافيرا بما في ذلك الأكواد وغيرها وهي من أكبر الشركات في الشرق الأوسط في مجال محطات الطاقة الكهربائية

4- شركة أوراسكوم وهي من أكبر شركات المقاولات في الشرق الأوسط في مجالات الإسكان و الطاقة والمرافق وغيرها

5-شركة المقاولون العرب وهي غنية عن التعريف

6- مجموعة طلعت مصطفى وأخص بالذكر فيها مشروعي الرحاب ومدينتي ووهما مشروعان من أضخم مشاريع الإسكان في مصر

7- شركة إنبي للبترول وهي من أكبر شركات الـ(EPC) في مصر

8- شركة جنرال إلكتريك وهي من أكبر الشركات في العالم في مجال الطاقة الكهربائية

9-شركة حسن علام

10- شركة أولاد حسن علام

11- شركة (CCC)

12- دار الهندسة

13- جماعة المهندسين الإستشاريين (ECG)

14- مكتب دكتور عبد الوارث

15- شركة بتروجت

أما ميكروسوفت بروجكت فصدقوني لم اقابل في حياتي برنامج ضخم موضوع بواسطة ميكروسوفت بروجكت وكل الشركات التي تعاملت معها وتتعامل ببروجكت هي شركات للتوريدات الكهربائية والميكانيكية التي يكون البرنامج الزمني لها صغير وبالتالي معظم المخططين والمبرمجين فيها لا تكون هذه هي عملهم الوحيد أنما يؤدوه كعمل جانبي أما شركات التشييد الضخمة فتتعامل ببريمافيرا كما سبق


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (2 يوليو 2008)

الأخ والزميل صابر دياب متطرف في حبة للبريمافيرا،ومعه حق بذلك،فهي العملاق في البرمجة،ولكن هذا لا يمنع من تجربة العمل على برنامج آخر منافس، وبعد ذلك القرار يعود للشخص نفسه،للعلم كل شخص يكون متحيز لما يتقنه،وشكرا للزميل صابر


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (2 يوليو 2008)

كلا البرنامجين يؤدون الغرض من تخطيط وجدولة المشاريع وليس هناك فرق كبير يؤدي الى أفضلية احدهم على الأخر وخاصة في ظل التحديث والتطوير المستمر لكليهما .وانا شخصيا افضل التعامل مع بريميفرا .

ولكن لمشروع في حجم هذا المشروع تحتاج ايضا لبرنامج ادارة المشروع 
PROJECT ELECTRONIC MANAGEMENT SYSTEM PEMS
وذلك لمتابعة المراسلات والمستندات الفنية وسهولة الاتصال مع جميع الأطراف المشاركة بالمشروع والرجوع لاي مستند او مراسلة في وقت سريع عند الحاجة لذلك وشركة lOTUS NOTES لديها برنامج رائع لذلك ولكن يحتاج بعد التعديلات حسب طلب الأطراف المشاركة للمشروع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (2 يوليو 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> عزيزى المهندس الجنزورى
> السلام عليكم
> بصفتك من خبراء إدارة المشروعات والبريمافيرا وهذا واضح من مساهماتك أرجو أن تضيف نقاط للمقارنه لأنها ستفيدنى كثيرا" فى ترجيح كفة البريمافيرا وأنا طبعت مشاركة الأخ دياب ووضعتها فى ملف لتقديمها مع غيرها لأدارة الشركه وبما فيها أسم المهندس صاحب التعليق لأنى أعطيتهم فكره فى الشركه فى أننى سأشتشير زملائى فى الملتقى والشركه تريد منى أن أشترك فى كورس لدى مايكروسوفت على حساب الشركه للألمام بما يحويه


 
شكرا يا بشمهندس محمود هذه شهادة من حضرتك افخر بها واذا كان لي من المعرفة فيرجع ال حضرتك جميع زملاء المنتدى العظيم 
انا معرفتي ميكرو سوفت بروجكت ضئيلة ولكن ميزة Enterprise management  اتاحت قدرة كبيرة لادارة مجموعة مشاريع وهنا يظهر تميز ال Enterprise  في الprimavera  لأنها تنتج اكثر من برنامج ليقوم بتطبيق system for PM ناجح مثل 
P5,p6 for project management (time& Cost& Resources
Contract management  الهام في متابعة اعتماد اللوحات في مرحلة التصميم والذي يمكننا ربطهما لعمل تحديث لتقدم الرسومات في p5
بالاضافة ال My primavera  المستخدم من مديري المشاريع لمتابعة شاشتا p5 وال contract management  بعد ربطهم ببعض وهذا ولا ننسا pertmaster for Risk Management  وغيرهم primaveracharts & primavera Cost
ومن ناحية المبيعات والاستخدام فاكبر شركات العالم حريصة على استخدام بريمافيرا رغم ضعف امكانيات الوكيل للتسويق اذا سامحوني بقى ..المنتج يسوق لنفسه واليسو الوكلاء ونرى خدمة ما بعد البيع من معالجات لفورية لأصدارات البرامج وخدمة on line through Knowledge Base  في النهاية كلاهما لنفس الهدف لكن primavera for professional way. وأعتذر للاطالة


----------



## مهندس إدارة (3 يوليو 2008)

رايي الخاص بعد التجربة ان المايكروسوفت بروجكت اداة فعالة في حجم العمل الصغير والغير معقد ولكن طبعا البريمافيرا اسهل في حالة التعامل مع مشروعات كبيرة 
كما ان الخصائص التي تتميز بها البريمافيرا اقوي بمراحل من المايكروسوفت
م/شاهنده
منتدي project management for all


----------



## ابوالقاسم (4 يوليو 2008)

بعد السلام . قمنا بدراسة كل من برايمافير وبروجكت في الجامعة ولكن بصورة غير موسعة وقد لاحظت سهولة بروجكت في التعامل معة وميزة اخري في تعاملة مع برامج الاوفيس كالاكسل والويرد. مع التنبية ان برامافيرا افضل في المشاريع الكبيرة والعملاقة.


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (5 يوليو 2008)

ما الذي يجعل المشروع كبير أو عملاق بحيث أن برنامج معين أفضل له من الآخر؟
نريد بحق مقارنة محددة وعلمية توضح لنا ما خفي علينا بالضبط من قدرات البرنامجين


----------



## حراير العمران (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اقدر احصل على نسخه البريمفيلاا بدون تحميل لان التحميل مو راضي تفك بعد التحميل وغالبيه الروابط منتهيه الصلاحيه ولكم تحياتي


----------



## محمود أبوزيد الزيد (11 يوليو 2008)

Mahmoud,
Please if you have Arabic books explained how to use MS project, e-mail them to me (Jop314***********)


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي مشاركة المهندس الكردي أمامك منذ مدة طويلة،في الصفحة الأولى


----------



## Jamal (13 يوليو 2008)

كلا البرنامجين يؤدي غرض التخطيط
بروجكت اسهل قي التعامل ومفيد للمشاريع الصغيرة
اما العملاق بريمافيرا فعني عن التعريف


----------



## ابن المقدس (13 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
الله يحزيك كل الخير على شرحك المفصل للبرنامجيين العملاقيين ,
وهذة المعلومات كنت اريدها لاني سجلت بكورس برايمافير وكان اول لقاء لنا يوم السبت,والحمد لله كانت المقدمة عن البرنامج رائعة جدا ,وتم التعرف على البرنامج الذي يفيدنا بعملنا .
وشكرا جزيرا


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا حاليا اقوم بالعمل باستخدام البرنامجين هناك تفوق واضح للبريمافيرا فى موضوع cost, logistics ,التقاريير ,والاشكال البيانية ومنحنيات التدفق النقدى cash flow 
بصراحة انا شايف مع احترامى لبيل جيتس انة من الظلم المقارنة بين البريمافيرا وms project


----------



## Elassal (30 يوليو 2008)

*البريمافيرا*

اولا اسمحوا لي إبداء اعجابي بالمهندس صابر دياب و المهندس الجنزوري
و بالاضافة الي ما ذكره المهندس صابر و هو ما جال بخاطري الان لان المميزات كثيرة هناك ميزة لا يلتفت اليها الكثيرون و هي الstore period performance و هي مفيدة عند تقفيل المشاريع و الextenstion of time و الClaims و الarbitration .
و كذلك الGlobal Change
و اسمحوا لي بطلب التواصل مع كل منكما لاني اشعر بان هذا قد يكون شئ مفيد 
elassal_2112(at)yahoo.co.uk
aelassal(at)archirodon.net
و هي موجودة مع المهندس محمود حازم و كذلك علي الملتقي 
تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل فنية في مجال البريمافيرا


----------



## eng_houssam (30 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم أخواني وبالفعل استفدت كثيرا من النقاش هذا


----------



## صابر دياب (31 يوليو 2008)

الأخ العسال يشرفني التواصل معك


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (31 يوليو 2008)

أخي العسال يشرفني التواصل معك واذا كنت بفرع archerodon Dubai اتمنى ان اتواصل معك زمقابلتك


----------



## Elassal (3 أغسطس 2008)

*الاخ الجنزوري*

تليفوني موجود في الملتقي 0505581628
او اترك لي تليفونك و سوف اقوم بالاتصال بك


----------



## المساعد 1 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شاكرومقدر ..


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هن نقديها تليفونات كفاية يا بشمهند العسال i want to see u :16:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اكيد معاليك عارف رائى 

وشكرا


----------



## جمال السيد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فتح الله عليكم


----------



## HHM (20 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

رجاءا محتاج لبرنامج Ms Project 2007ضروري جدا

وبارك الله بكم


----------



## shadykraimesh (22 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلموا جميعا على التعليقات
دائما كان لدي غموض أيهما افضل , والان عرفت انه للمشروعات الكبيرة لابد من بريمافيرا
مع الشكر


----------



## dica1011 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السادة / المهندسين الكارم الأن يمكن تحويل مشاريع البريمفيرا فورمات الى بروجكت فورمات والعكس ممكن يعنى الى بيعرف يشتعل على أى واحد من البرنمجين يستطيع ان يحولة للأخر بكل سهولة ويسربمعنى أخر الى بيعرف يشتغل او بيفضل ms project ممكن يضع الملف على أى سيرفر سوف احولة لة p3 فى أقل من خمس دقائق


----------



## mmqazaq (25 سبتمبر 2009)

معلش يا اخي العزيز شكرا لتعاطفك معنا لكن انا اريد الطريقة كيف يتم التحويل لأني احتاجها شكل ضروري ومستمر ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك:7:


----------



## the poor to god (26 سبتمبر 2009)

يوجد فرق اخر خطير بين البرنامجين فى مدة ال يوم 8 ساعات والاخر 24 ساعة طبعا نرى ان البريمفيرا واقعى اكثر فى الاختيار ولك انت الحرية فى الاخر فى اضافة زيادة على اليوم او تقليلها وايضا ميزة global change فى البريمفيرا اكثر من رائعة ولا نقول ان البريمفيرا بيعمل كل شىء طبعا نستخدم الاكسيل بجانبه لكن البريمفيرا اكثر تفهما لاحتياجات المهندس


----------



## ابومريم555 (22 يوليو 2010)

ما الفرق بين p3 , p6


----------



## صقر الهندسه (29 يوليو 2010)

تشكرات للجميع في هذا المنتدى الرائع -- مع خالص الود


----------



## shady hamdy (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ايها الاخوة الافاضل 
انا مستخدم جديد لبرنامج البريما فيرا 
واعمل في مجال انشاء الواجهات المعدنية
واريد المساعدة في تطوير معرفتي بالبرنامج 
والمساعدة هنا معناها التوجية الصحيح 
شاكرا حسن تعاونكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
29/10/2010


----------



## Ammar Al-Saket (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم

تعليقا على المشاركات السابقة في المقارنة بين البرنامجين أود أن أطرح الملاحظات التالية:
بداية ورغم أني مرخص ومستخدم لبرنامج MS Project إلا أنني على المستوى المهني أستخدم بريمافيرا، وقد قرأت في عدة منتديات شبيه بهذا النقاش ولاحظت أن الذين يأخذون على أحد البرنامجين شيئا ما يكون ذلك في غالب الأحيان محدودية علم الشخص في البرنامج وليس عدم توفر هذه الميزة في البرنامج، 
ثانيا- PMI وضعت شروط يجب توفرها في البرنامج الجيد وجميع هذه الشروط بل وأكثر منها بكثير متوفر بكلا البرنامجين.
ثالثا- إن استخدام معظم الشركات لميزات البرنامجين هو أقل بكثير من الامكانات الحقيقية في كلا البرنامجين
رابعا- يمكن أن تدخل في MS Project أنشطة لحد مليون نشاط فإذا كان مشروعك أكثر من ذلك فعليك استخدام بريمافيرا
خامسا- بريمافيرا يتميز بأنه لا يوجد معلومة متعلقة بالمشروع إلا وتجد لها مكان لحفظها، بروجكت يتميز بأنك تجد كل ماتحتاجه لإدارة المشروع بسهوله نسبية، وبالتالي فإن سياسة تصميم البرنامجين مختلفة
سادسا وهي قد تكون أهمممممم نقطة على الاطلاق وهي أن اختيارك لإحدى البرنامجين يجب أن يكون بناء على مدى تمكنك من البرنامج، لأن البرنامج القوي مع محدودية العلم به لا يفيد 

مع خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## aburawan (3 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اشكركم من كل قلبي يا مجموعة المهندسين على هذا النقاش الفعال لقد استفدت كثيرا منه في تحديد خياراتي في استخدام اي برنامج منها وفقكم الله


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نبحث عن شرح ونسخة للاكسبيدتيشن وكيفية ربطها مع البريمفيرا 6


----------



## HAZEM GAMAL (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## molateam2 (4 يوليو 2011)

اظهار النسب في الام اس بروجكس تقرب لاكبر عدد صحيح يعني 15.5% في ال الام اس بروجكت 16% 
في البرايمافيرا النسب ممكن تكون كسور عشرية
بالنسبة لل global change او استخدام اعمدة خاصة فهي مدعومة في البرنامجين بصورة حلوة لكن في البرايمافيرا 6 اصدار 6.1 معقدة شوية مش عارف هل اتعدلت في الاصدار الاخير ولا لا عموما اصدار البرايمافيرا 6 اوريكال اضافت عليه طعم قواعد البيانات بصورة مزعجة بتحس ان البرنامج هو اللي بيستخدمك 
عموما ال برايمافيرا 3 كافي لاي نوع من المشاريع في الوضع العادي 
البرايمافيرا 6 محتاج خبرات اعلى ومعرفة دقيقة ومعلومات عن التخطيط اكثر
الام اس بروجكت الاسهل وممكن بسهولة تعلمو للاشخاص العاديين مع امكانيات مناسبة لادارة المشروع والاعتماد على الاكسل لعمل اي نوع معقد من التقارير.
الوضع اللي كان عندي هو عمل تخطيط لمشروع سيتم حساب تكاليفه بسعر المتر المربع بدل جدول كميات عن طريق اعطاء اوزان للاعمال (الخرسانات التشطيب التكيف .... الخ) واجهتني مشكلة مع البرايمافيرا 6 في الربط بين نسبة الانجاز والوزن والسعر المستحق ( لو واحد يجربها يقولي) مع انه الامر ساهل باشتخدام البرايمافيرا 3 الامس اس بروجكت كان بقرب النسب الامر الي في حالتي مشكلة 
هذا كل اللي عندي احتمال مع الايام افهم احسن


----------



## walid_hvr (17 يوليو 2011)

معلومات رائعه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shuaa said (20 يوليو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
الحقيقه موضوع جيد وللاختصار ان الكفه تميل لصالح البريميفيرا ولكن ما السبب الذي يدعوا الشركه على التمسك بالاخر كان يجب ان يوضحها صاحب المقال (لانه قد تكون الشركه او الموزع لها قد قدم لهم عرض مغري للتدريب او شئ اخر لم يذكره الاخ صاحب المقال وهنا ما المانع من تعلم والتمرس العمودي بشئ جديد)
هذا بالاضافه الى ان المقال مر عليه ثلاث سنوات بالكمال والتمام ولم نسمع من الاخ الذي طرح الموضوع ماهو القرار الذي اتخذته الشركه في حينه وما هي النتائج المستقاة من ذلك القرار حتى نستفيد منها

مع تقديري​


----------



## mhoon (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ملقيت مكان اسئل فيه عن البرنامج الا هنا اتمنى ما اكون غلطت
ممكن ابي مساعده مطلوب مني اقارن بين برنامجين 
microsoft project و master pert
انا مبتدئه واتمنى المساعده


----------



## rahaf00 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

alsalam 3alaikoom,
The following are the differences between Primavera P6 and MS Project:

*Baseline*
In Ms Project only 11 baselines can be created. In Primavera unlimited baselines can be created

*Multiple user*
MS Project doesn't allow multiple users to work on a single project at the same time, Primvera allows you to do that. In Primavera you can even specify what features of Primavera a particular user can use , and which he can not.

*Issues & Risk*
MS Project lacks the feature of tracking project issues or risks. In Primavera, we can record issues and risks.

*Web Support*
Primavera plan, documents and other information can be converted to HTML directly from the software. MS Project doesn't have such option.

*Steps*
Steps in Primavera allows you to create sub-activities (steps) of an activity. Each step can have its own start and finish date, and a completed step can be marked as completed. This useful feature is missing in MS Project.

*Expenses*
Besides Costs, in Primavera expenses can also be added, in MS Project, we can not.

*Custom Fields*
Both MS Project and Primavera allows us to create custom fields. But MS Project even allows us to set formulas or use fields and add additional values to it, to use in the custom field. In Primavera we can create a blank custom field, but can not set formulas to it, so users have to manually enter values in each in the field, for each column

By default Primavera
numbers WBS elements as 1, 2, 3 etc. with children
levels being 1.1, 1.1.1, 1.1.1.1 etc. just like
Microsoft Project does. However, Primavera gives you
the option of changing the default number into a more
recognisable text or numeric code and also lets you
enter a proper description (name) for the WBS element,
something Microsoft Project does not let you do.

When you export, the WBS code is also
exported. Unfortunately for you it looks like someone
changed the WBS codes from the default into something
else.

There is another
difference between Primavera and MS-Project - MS
Project does not differentiate between WBS and
activities. Primavera does.
​


----------



## phdsun (21 مايو 2014)

دكتور /احمد الجنزوري (رياضيات واحصاء)
الحقيقة أكاديميا أفضل ميكروسوفت بروجكت لأنه الأسهل من الناحية التعليمية ، ولكن عملياً أفضل بريمافيرا( وانا دَرست الأثنين) ، ولذلك تجد أن 90% من المهندسين يقضلوا بريمافيرا ، 90% من المحاسبين والعاملين في القطاعات المالية والإدارية يقضلوا ميكروسوفت بروجكت ، وأنا هنا أكلمك عن بيانات احصائية في دراسات أكاديمية


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

تحليل رائع


----------

